# Appraisal Please:)



## HUS_WP_lovr (Feb 25, 2008)

Im going to try and talk my mom into insuring Felix once everything slows down around here.

So here we go

Reg. Name-NLF Trulee Catwalkin
Age-Just turned 3 (May 2005)
Pedigree-http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/nlf+trulee+catwalkin
Heres dad's website: www.nolimitfarm.com
Color-Bay Overo lol
Breed-Paint reg with APHA
Heighth-16hh
Accomplishments- 7 APHA points (6 Huntseat Eq. and 1 HUS) 4 of which were earned in Novice Youth and 3 of which were earned in Youth 13&under as a 2 yr old.All in 1 show
Grand Champ in Open HUS at local club with average of 12 people.
Experience-loped,jogged over poles, jogged and loped barrel pattern, Horsemanship and Eq patterns at show and home, showmanship at home and show.Ridden bareback. Rides in snaffle or halter and leadrope.

Pics-

























































Video to show movement

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzwUjPYeLKU


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

his butt is really high in comparison to his withers. At 3, with 7 under saddle points, at what age did he start showing??

I'd like for him to be filled out a bit more with more neck muscle, but that will come with work/age.

Around here, you'd easily get $15,000-$18,000


ETA: I LOVE the bridle with the game reins on it!!! Where did you get that??


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> Around here, you'd easily get $15,000-$18,000
> 
> 
> ETA: I LOVE the bridle with the game reins on it!!! Where did you get that??


agreed

and I also love that bridle!! Do tell where you got it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Definitely butt-high. Nice bridle, though!!  He's cute.


----------



## HUS_WP_lovr (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Kickshaw-He just started showing September 07

I got the bridle off of EBAY for $15 bucks 8)  :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd say easily $15,000, possibly upwards $20,000.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> I got the bridle off of EBAY for $15 bucks


<--- TOTALLY JEALOUS!!

i was thinking yesterday, he will probably even out as he gets older, too. Once he's done growing, I'm sure you coud add another 4-5K to his pricetag


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> his butt is really high in comparison to his withers. At 3, with 7 under saddle points, at what age did he start showing??
> 
> I'd like for him to be filled out a bit more with more neck muscle, but that will come with work/age.
> 
> ...


He's only three! teehee... he'll prbably grow into his butt, cute horse... I was going to say 8500 if you wanted a quick sell, 12-15k if you are willing to wait....


----------



## hunterchick24 (Jun 1, 2008)

i would agree with the last post. the equine market is so low that even where i am from he would be about 9k for a quick sell and about 13k if you are willing to wait, and there are a good amount of quarter horse people around here i even show quarter horse. very very nice horse though!


----------



## HUS_WP_lovr (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Ahh, I loved him when you posted him on forum.horse.com


----------



## HUS_WP_lovr (Feb 25, 2008)

Hahaha thanks  :lol:


----------

